# Summer projects



## apple (Mar 14, 2007)

I know I'm skipping ahead with the seasons, but i can't help it. I'm a sucker for the warm weather and i'm completely ready to head straight into summer. What are your favorite summer projects? What fun summer scents can i try? I know it might be a litle early, but what are you planning on making this summer?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I came up with this yummy smelling soap only I've made it with mp.  This weekend i'm going to try it handmilled. I'm also going to make peppermint creme and peppermint oatmeal soap. Thanks to my daughter I have a new spring/summer scent to market!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2007)

This week I made:
silverware windchimes
tea cup & saucer bird feeders
silk flower halos 

Next week I plan to make:
ribbon & bead bookmarks w/ garden type charms
decopage/collage retro seed packets onterra cotta pots

For an upcoming local garden/craft show.

I have not made anything new since Christmas production (besides my B&B stuff) so it is nice to get back into the swing w/ spring!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow girl you are really multi talented!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2007)

They are all super simple projects. I pooped out though. No bookmarks or deco-pots. maybe later in the season, but probably not.

I do this, at the beging of each season I craft like crazy for a week or so & then don't want to make ANYTHING till' the next season begins to roll around.


----------



## margi (Mar 24, 2007)

"decopage/collage retro seed packets onterra cotta pots"


Thats a good idea!  I might have to try that sometime.


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

My latest project was making dried floral arrangements with springy flowers like daisies and tulips.


----------

